# Its Official, Team Allstars & How High



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

yes sir it went down 2day team How High & Allstars came 2 metro station and got the broke the fuck off by the cadillac 100 + now wat is their xcuse? Oh yea...wheres the gy that always starts the topics. Quote to this now!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

need help on how 2 post up videos, the truth is the proof !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: got it xclusive :biggrin: now these fuckers can't say shit and lie! :biggrin: Mr. More Bounce AkA CEO & CHipping D & Big John not 2 happy only thing they r serving now is more time @ the shop in the drawing board :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

yes sir the dream team & team Reds went out w/ Big Boy1"S cadillac and served these fools. Still trying to post videos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

*DAMM,, ALLSTARS MUST BE DOING SOMETHING GOOD IN ORDER FOR THE DREAM TEAM AND TEAM REDS TOO BE SUCKING ON EACH OTHERS DICKS IN ORTHER TO BEAT THE ALL STARS.........................*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

ALL STARS CAN TAKE A LOST


----------



## ChickenChiChi (Jan 8, 2008)

WAS THIS GUY THERE HE OWNS SOME BAD ASS SHOES


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

man were is the video


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:19 PM~9818752
> *get out of here  :uh:
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 29 2008, 10:22 PM~9818782
> *DAMM,, ALLSTARS MUST BE DOING SOMETHING GOOD IN ORDER FOR THE DREAM TEAM AND TEAM REDS TOO BE SUCKING ON EACH OTHERS DICKS IN ORTHER TO BEAT THE ALL STARS.........................
> *


 get the fuck out of this topic..ur justa fuckin hater! in fact where is ur car? since u always posting up shit so why don't u go and suck Team How high & allstars dicks and ask them how high were the falling stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:32 PM~9818900
> *get the fuck out of this topic..ur justa fuckin hater! in fact where is ur car? since u always posting up shit so why don't u go and suck Team How high & allstars dicks and ask them how high were the falling stars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I SEE IT HOW IT IS FAT FUCK MY CARS AROUND THE CORNER I HOPE U CAN TAKE A LOST


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

now that sum inches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 29 2008, 10:37 PM~9818936
> *I SEE IT HOW IT IS FAT FUCK MY CARS AROUND THE CORNER  I HOPE U CAN TAKE A LOST
> *


let's do IT !!!! BRING A SINGEL PUMP :uh: SO I CAN SHOW U HOW IT'S KID JUST LIKE U R BOY ALEX!!!


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

*100+*


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

SAYING TO MUCH


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

I READ U LOOKING PINKY LET'S DO IT I GOT SOMETHING 4 U!2


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Y!!!!!!!! IS NO ONE WOLFING SHIT NOW!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WHAT'S POPPIN SPIKE YOU HAVE A BETTER ANGLE OF THE CADDY HOPPIN.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 29 2008, 10:49 PM~9819041
> *WHAT'S POPPIN SPIKE YOU HAVE A BETTER ANGLE OF THE CADDY HOPPIN.
> *


STILL TRYING 2 DOWNLOAD MORE


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:44 PM~9819008
> *I READ U LOOKING PINKY  LET'S DO IT I  GOT SOMETHING 4 U!2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YA MUCH PROPS ON THE CADDY,BUT DONT GET A BIG HEAD WITH SOMEONE ELSES CAR AS FOR YOUR CUTTY I ALREADY TOLD YOU SPIKE NO LA HACES  I WILL BREAK YOU OFF JUST LET ME GET MY PERSONAL SHIT GOING AND ILL TAKE CARE OF YOU


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2008, 10:51 PM~9819051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YA MUCH PROPS ON THE CADDY,BUT DONT GET A BIG HEAD WITH SOMEONE ELSES CAR AS FOR YOUR CUTTY I ALREADY TOLD YOU SPIKE NO LA HACES   I WILL BREAK YOU OFF JUST LET ME GET MY PERSONAL SHIT GOING AND ILL TAKE CARE OF YOU
> *


NO SE NOJE IT'S ALL FUN BUT U CALLED ME OUT A FEW MONTHS AGO SO NOW WE CAN DO IT !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

YEA YEA YEA THE CAR SUBURBALACK 100" JOHNNIE103" BIG JOHN 104" AND WE WILL BE POSTING THE VIDEO IN 5 MINUTES :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

whats up spike!!!.....where's 87Mutt??....he aint wolfing shit now homie!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh shit
where was this at?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:03 PM~9819132
> *YEA YEA YEA THE CAR SUBURBALACK 100" JOHNNIE103" BIG JOHN 104" AND WE WILL BE POSTING THE VIDEO IN 5 MINUTES :0
> *


 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:01 AM~9819114
> *NO SE NOJE IT'S ALL FUN BUT U CALLED ME OUT A FEW MONTHS AGO SO NOW WE CAN DO IT !!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NO ME ENOJO,AS I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE,WE WILL HOP AND YA I CALLED YOU OUT SO ITS ALL GOOD.IM GOING TO BUY MY TOOLS AGAIN AND ILL LET YOU KNOW.....DONT TRIP WELL DO IT BUT I HOPE YOU WILL RE DOIT CAUSE YOU MIGHT NEED A LITTLE MORE THAN 80


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

thats right im just a nobody and i put the death wagon to sleep
and the all stars

make a wish tonight.....lots of FALLING STARS....................LOL........ :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:06 PM~9819153
> *whats up spike!!!.....where's 87Mutt??....he aint wolfing shit now homie!!
> *


WHEN BIG JOHN GETS HOME YOU GIRLS WILL BE MAD JUST WATCH AND BIG PROPS 2 BIG BOY 1 4 SHOWING UP IT WAS A GOOD HOP :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:08 PM~9819171
> *NO ME ENOJO,AS I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE,WE WILL HOP AND YA I CALLED YOU OUT SO ITS ALL GOOD.IM GOING TO BUY MY TOOLS AGAIN AND ILL LET YOU KNOW.....DONT TRIP WELL DO IT BUT I HOPE YOU WILL RE DOIT CAUSE YOU MIGHT NEED A LITTLE MORE THAN 80
> *


all u have 2 do is pull up & i'll show u what u guys lost!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

FIRST TAPE MARK IS 95"..THE NEXT IS 100"........NOT STUCK, COMING BACK DOWN...........TOLD U I WAS COMMING SOON!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

SERVING HOW HIGH AND ALL STARS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:08 PM~9819175
> *thats right      im just a nobody and i put the death wagon to sleep
> and the all stars
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:08 PM~9819175
> *thats right      im just a nobody and i put the death wagon to sleep
> and the all stars
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: BIG JOHN HAS BOTH CARS HOPPING AT THE SAME TIME GIVE HIM 10 MINUTES MY BOY JUST WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:09 PM~9819179
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:10 PM~9819187
> *WHEN BIG JOHN GETS HOME YOU GIRLS WILL BE MAD JUST WATCH AND BIG PROPS 2 BIG BOY 1 4 SHOWING UP IT WAS A GOOD HOP :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:11 PM~9819203
> *FIRST TAPE MARK IS 95"..THE NEXT IS 100"........NOT STUCK, COMING BACK DOWN...........TOLD U I WAS COMMING SOON!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> SERVING HOW HIGH AND ALL STARS
> *


YOU NO WE DID NOT GET STUCK :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:12 PM~9819207
> *:nono:  :nono: BIG JOHN HAS BOTH CARS HOPPING AT THE SAME TIME GIVE HIM 10 MINUTES MY BOY JUST WAIT :biggrin:
> *


BUT HE DONT HIT 100...........FIRST HOP, CAR WAS JUST GETTING WARMED UP........DONT HATE

SERVED!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 10:09 PM~9819179
> *
> *


FUCKING CHIPPER OF AZ  :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2008, 01:09 AM~9819179
> *
> *


what's up my dream team meber's!!!!


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:12 PM~9819207
> *:nono:  :nono: BIG JOHN HAS BOTH CARS HOPPING AT THE SAME TIME GIVE HIM 10 MINUTES MY BOY JUST WAIT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

WHERES THE HATERS AT I SEE U!!! GUYS MR. 87CUTT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

ALLSTARS PRETTY QUIET TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:08 PM~9819175
> *thats right      im just a nobody and i put the death wagon to sleep
> and the all stars
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:15 PM~9819235
> *BUT HE DONT HIT 100...........FIRST HOP, CAR WAS JUST GETTING WARMED UP........DONT HATE
> 
> player.php?v=2saximc&s=3]SERVED!!!
> *



NICE TRY BUT YOU HIT THE BUMPER AT THE SAME TIME AS US AND YOU WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE MY BOY AND LETS SEE WHAT LAYITLOW PEOPLE THINK[/COLOR] :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 29 2008, 11:18 PM~9819257
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 KICK ROCKS HOMEBOY...............U AINT GOT SHIT FOR ME.......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:11 AM~9819201
> *all u have 2 do is pull up & i'll show u what u guys lost!!!
> *


MAN DONT GET ME STARTED!!! I THINK WE CAME OUT ON TOP WITH THAT!! JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT,CHEER FOR YOUR HOMIES WIN TODAY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:19 PM~9819271
> *MAN DONT GET ME STARTED!!! I THINK WE CAME OUT ON TOP WITH THAT!! JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT,CHEER FOR YOUR HOMIES WIN TODAY
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SILL LIKE U


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 01:19 AM~9819270
> *KICK ROCKS HOMEBOY...............U AINT GOT SHIT FOR ME.......... :0  :0  :0
> *


bigboy who next??? portland??


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:19 PM~9819265
> *:0
> NICE TRY BUT YOU HIT THE BUMPER AT THE SAME TIME AS US AND YOU WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE MY BOY AND LETS SEE WHAT LAYITLOW PEOPLE THINK[/size][/COLOR]  :0
> *


LIKE I SAID, CAR WAS JUST GETTING WARMED UP................PUT JOHNS SHIT ON THE RULER....IT WONT DO 100".............AND U KNOW THIS MAAAAAN...........


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2008, 10:19 PM~9819271
> *MAN DONT GET ME STARTED!!! I THINK WE CAME OUT ON TOP WITH THAT!! JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT,CHEER FOR YOUR HOMIES WIN TODAY
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY SPIKE DONT WANT 2 SEE YOU AND THEY DID NOT WIN JUST WATCH


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 29 2008, 11:22 PM~9819285
> *bigboy who next??? portland??
> *


WHO EVER WANTS SOME HOMIE.....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:21 AM~9819282
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I SILL LIKE U
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE SPIKE NO SE TE QUITA LO MAMON


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:22 PM~9819290
> *WHATS UP MY BOY SPIKE DONT WANT 2 SEE YOU AND THEY DID NOT WIN JUST WATCH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:22 PM~9819287
> *LIKE I SAID, CAR WAS JUST GETTING WARMED UP................PUT JOHNS SHIT ON THE RULER....IT WONT DO 100".............AND U KNOW THIS MAAAAAN...........
> *



LOOKS LIKE EXCUSES MY BOY YOU HIT THE BUMPER LIKE I SAID I NO YOU THOUGHT WE DID NOT GET THE HOP ON TAPE BECAUSE WE DID AND I NEW YOU GUYS WOULD LIE  :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:25 PM~9819306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE SPIKE NO SE TE QUITA LO MAMON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 29 2008, 11:22 PM~9819285
> *bigboy who next??? portland??
> *


we dont have no derby car hoppers fam, but your shit jumps cool.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:24 PM~9819303
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

ENOUGH SAID................ :twak: :twak: ALLSTARS


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 11:26 PM~9819321
> *we dont have no derby car hoppers fam, but your shit jumps cool.
> *


FUCK THAT LET'S DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:24 PM~9819303
> *
> *


YEA YOU SAID THE WAGON HIT 97" AND I SAID OK BUT THE VIDEO DONT LIE WAIT TILL JOHN GETS HOME AND WE WILL SEE :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:26 PM~9819316
> *LOOKS LIKE EXCUSES MY BOY YOU HIT THE BUMPER LIKE I SAID I NO YOU THOUGHT WE DID NOT GET THE HOP ON TAPE BECAUSE WE DID AND I NEW YOU GUYS WOULD LIE [/size][/color] :biggrin:
> *


YOU SAID IT YOURSELF......WAGON 97......ME 100"

SO HOW THE FUCK DID I LOSE?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 11:26 PM~9819321
> *we dont have no derby car hoppers fam, but your shit jumps cool.
> *


WHENEVER YOU READY, LET ME KNOW HOMEBOY!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:29 PM~9819346
> *YOU SAID IT YOURSELF......WAGON 97......ME 100"
> 
> SO HOW THE FUCK DID I LOSE?? :uh:  :uh:
> *



HAVE YOU HEARD OF BEING SCARCASTIC MY BOY AND YOU DID HIT 100" :thumbsup: BUT JOHN IS ALMOST HOME :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

HEIGHTS SAY OR TIP SOMTHING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

O SHIT JOHN IS ON NOW THE TRUTH IS OUT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:33 PM~9819381
> *HEIGHTS SAY OR TIP SOMTHING :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:30 PM~9819355
> *WHENEVER YOU READY, LET ME KNOW HOMEBOY!
> *


paint it chrome it, shit atleast a header panel until then im good i have a chevy done.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:16 PM~9819239
> *FUCKING CHIPPER OF AZ  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



thats cool 90 inches :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:32 PM~9819372
> *HAVE YOU HEARD OF BEING SCARCASTIC MY BOY AND YOU DID HIT 100"  :thumbsup: BUT JOHN IS ALMOST HOME  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


ALMOST??...HE'S ALREADY LOGGED ON...........I SEE YOU JOHN...............


DONT TRIP.........(WE)......ME, DREAM TEAM, AND TEAM REDS, WILL BE BREAKING THAT ASS OFF AGAIN THIS SUNDAY.............ALLSTARS, SHOW UP IF YOU AINT SCARED......AND WELL DO IT ON THE RULER......

ANYBODY TAKING BETS???


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:32 PM~9819372
> *HAVE YOU HEARD OF BEING SCARCASTIC MY BOY AND YOU DID HIT 100"  :thumbsup: BUT JOHN IS ALMOST HOME  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


U DICK JOHN ONLY IIVES 2 BLOCKS FROM U WHEN IS HE GOING 2 GET THERE :uh:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 01:30 AM~9819355
> *WHENEVER YOU READY, LET ME KNOW HOMEBOY!
> *


how about rick theking of az :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 11:35 PM~9819400
> *paint it chrome it, shit atleast a header panel until then im good i have a chevy done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS COMING FROM YOU HOMEBOY??........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TOO MUCH FLAKE, MISMATCH INTERIOR, ASS WHOOPING BY TODD......BRING BACK MEMORIES??


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

a beaver u steal cant post ?????????????


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Eddie, bthang64, BigBoi 1, big nuts, BIGKILLA503, GREYTREY, JR-TEAM C&L, Heights, 509Rider, KIPPY, KING OF AZ!!!, SIK_9D1, Letsnosemup, jessdogg, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, DA REAL BIG JOHN, PINKY, koolaid365*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 29 2008, 11:35 PM~9819395
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


YOUR A FUCKEN TRUK :uh: TIP NOW TIPTIPTIPTIP!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:37 PM~9819424
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THIS COMING FROM YOU HOMEBOY??........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


all in 64 impalas not no damn 100.00 lack.keep it up though like i said your shit jumps cool but it aint how i do it.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

SO WHATS UP ALLSTARS/HOWHIGH............BETS ON SUNDAY???


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 10:35 PM~9819402
> *thats cool 90 inches :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



90" JUST LIKE YOU ON NEW YEARS A LOCK UP 2 DO 1000" AND HIT MAYBE 88" :thumbsdown: IM NOT EVEN GOING 2 REPLY 2 YOUR CHIPPEN ASS NO MORE YOUR A AZ CHIPPER THAT FELL OF SO SAY WHAT YOU WANT :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:40 PM~9819455
> *SO WHATS UP ALLSTARS/HOWHIGH............BETS ON SUNDAY???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 29 2008, 11:36 PM~9819409
> *how about rick theking of az :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


70 INCH'S NOT IN BIG BOYS LEEG :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 11:40 PM~9819452
> *all in 64 impalas not no damn 100.00 lack.keep it up though like i said your shit jumps cool but it aint how i do it.
> *


ALL GOOD HOMIE....BUT 100.00 LAC?......U TRIPPIN MY POLY PRIMER IS WORTH MORE THAN THAT GOLD PIECE OF SHIT THAT TOOK WHAT??...3, 4 LOSSES OR MORE WHEN YOU CAME TO L.A.???


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 01:42 AM~9819468
> *70 INCH'S NOT IN BIG BOYS LEEG :biggrin:
> *


my bad :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 29 2008, 11:38 PM~9819433
> *a beaver u steal cant post ?????????????
> *



HE'S TRYING 2 START A TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:42 PM~9819467
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


REAL MONEY..........NOT MONOPOLY....I KNOW HOW YOUR TEAM LIKES TO PLAY :0 :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:41 PM~9819459
> *90" JUST LIKE YOU ON NEW YEARS A LOCK UP 2 DO 1000" AND HIT MAYBE 88" :thumbsdown: IM NOT EVEN GOING 2 REPLY 2 YOUR CHIPPEN ASS NO MORE YOUR A AZ CHIPPER THAT FELL OF SO SAY WHAT YOU WANT  [/size][/color]:0
> *


ask john if can stop sucking his balls long enough to hop spikes car on the stick or maybe john will hitit while you keep sucking :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:43 PM~9819476
> *HE'S TRYING 2 START A TOPIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


COME ON 87Mutt......IM WAITING ON YOU TO TRY AND CLOWN.......WHATS THE MATTER.....CAT GOT YOUR TONGUE YOU FUCKING MUTT...........


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:44 PM~9819478
> *REAL MONEY..........NOT MONOPOLY....I KNOW HOW YOUR TEAM LIKES TO PLAY :0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:43 PM~9819474
> *ALL GOOD HOMIE....BUT 100.00 LAC?......U TRIPPIN MY POLY PRIMER IS WORTH MORE THAN THAT GOLD PIECE OF SHIT THAT TOOK WHAT??...3,  4 LOSSES OR MORE WHEN YOU CAME TO L.A.???
> *


I CAN TELL YOU DONT BUY IMPALAS MUCH


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:45 PM~9819490
> *ask john if can stop sucking his balls long enough to hop spikes car on the stick or maybe john will hitit while you keep sucking  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:43 PM~9819474
> *ALL GOOD HOMIE....BUT 100.00 LAC?......U TRIPPIN MY POLY PRIMER IS WORTH MORE THAN THAT GOLD PIECE OF SHIT THAT TOOK WHAT??...3,  4 LOSSES OR MORE WHEN YOU CAME TO L.A.???
> *


HOW ABOUT THAT PINK ONE :0


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2008, 01:45 AM~9819490
> *ask john if can stop sucking his balls long enough to hop spikes car on the stick or maybe john will hitit while you keep sucking  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:45 PM~9819490
> *ask john if can stop sucking his balls long enough to hop spikes car on the stick or maybe john will hitit while you keep sucking  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

OH YEAH.....SURE IS LONELY BEING ON TOP............I'M SO HIGH I CAN SEE THE STARS BELOW ME.... :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 09:41 PM~9818978
> *let's do IT !!!! BRING A SINGEL PUMP  :uh: SO I CAN SHOW U HOW IT'S KID JUST LIKE U R BOY ALEX!!!
> *


i got a single was going on fat boy!!! i just got done with alexs car u dont want some !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 10:45 PM~9819490
> *ask john if can stop sucking his balls long enough to hop spikes car on the stick or maybe john will hitit while you keep sucking  :biggrin:
> *



LOOK HOW YOU SOUND ASK JOHN IF YOU CANT STOP SUCKING HIS DICK DO YOU NO WHAT YOU JUST SAID ? WHAT A *** THATS WHY I WONT POST BACK 2 YOUR GAY ASS :thumbsdown:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:47 PM~9819517
> *OH YEAH.....SURE IS LONELY BEING ON TOP............I'M SO HIGH I CAN SEE THE STARS BELOW ME.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


be care full what u wish for fat boy!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS DIDNT LOOSE SHIT...... AS U CAN SEE, THE DEATH WAGON IS HIGHER THAN THE SUBURBALLAC.....U GUYS ARE LUCKY I BLEW A HOSE OR I WOULD OF STAYED DIGGING YOUR ASS OUT ALL NIGHT....WE HOPPED ONCE TONIGHT AND I BROKE U THE FUCK OFF SO SCREAM TEAM AND TEAM DEADS, U CAN ADD ANOHER LOSS TO YOUR LOOSING STREAK IN THE 08'


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:48 PM~9819519
> *i got a single was going on fat boy!!!  i just got done with alexs car u dont want some !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you almost finished


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up big killa!!!! :wave: :wave: too many cry babys in here u know who u are!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 10:50 PM~9819534
> *you almost finished
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 PM~9819529
> *
> TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS DIDNT LOOSE SHIT...... AS U CAN SEE, THE DEATH WAGON IS HIGHER THAN THE SUBURBALLAC.....U GUYS ARE LUCKY I BLEW A HOSE OR I WOULD OF STAYED DIGGING YOUR ASS OUT ALL NIGHT....WE HOPPED ONCE TONIGHT AND I BROKE U THE FUCK OFF SO SCREAM TEAM AND TEAM DEADS, U CAN ADD ANOHER LOSS TO YOUR LOOSING STREAK IN THE 08'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SO YOU SAYING YOU CAN BEAT 100"???..........YOU SAID I DID 100......YOU CANT HIT 100 AND COME BACK DOWN LIKE I DID......KEEP IT REAL.......YOU WONT HIT 100 AND COME BACK DOWN ON SUNDAY.......GUARANTEED.........


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:48 PM~9819519
> *i got a single was going on fat boy!!!  i just got done with alexs car u dont want some !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: MAN GIVE IT UP TAKE ONE PUMP OUT & WILL DO IT AGAIN !!!!! O NO U GUTS MITE GET MAD & LAND ON MY SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: I GUSS IT WAS A ASS WUPING


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:50 PM~9819540
> *was up big killa!!!! :wave:  :wave: too many cry babys in here u know who u are!!!
> *


I DONT SEE ALEX IN HERE......... :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:50 PM~9819540
> *was up big killa!!!! :wave:  :wave: too many cry babys in here u know who u are!!!
> *


WHATS GOOD BIG HAPPY, THEY WANT THE DUCE ALREADY I SEE :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:52 PM~9819550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO YOU SAYING YOU CAN BEAT 100"???..........YOU SAID I DID 100......YOU CANT HIT 100 AND COME BACK DOWN LIKE I DID......KEEP IT REAL.......YOU WONT HIT 100 AND COME BACK DOWN ON SUNDAY.......GUARANTEED.........
> *


i saw 95 stuck :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS DIDNT LOOSE SHIT...... AS U CAN SEE, THE DEATH WAGON IS HIGHER THAN THE SUBURBALLAC.....U GUYS ARE LUCKY I BLEW A HOSE OR I WOULD OF STAYED DIGGING YOUR ASS OUT ALL NIGHT....WE HOPPED ONCE TONIGHT AND I BROKE U THE FUCK OFF SO SCREAM TEAM AND TEAM DEADS, U CAN ADD ANOHER LOSS TO YOUR LOOSING STREAK IN THE 08'
> [/quote]
> :0 LOOKS LIKE YOU GIRLS ONE 2 ME YEA RIGHT :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:53 PM~9819557
> *I DONT SEE ALEX IN HERE......... :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:53 PM~9819556
> *:uh: MAN GIVE IT UP TAKE ONE PUMP OUT  & WILL DO IT AGAIN !!!!! O NO U GUTS MITE GET MAD & LAND ON MY SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUSS IT WAS A ASS WUPING
> *


AY SPIKE, THEY CANT FUCK WITH YOU HOMIE.........IF YOU GONNA HOPE AGAINST SORE LOSERS YOU BETTER GET FULL COVERAGE INSURANCE ON YOUR SHIT........ :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:50 PM~9819534
> *you almost finished
> *


YEAH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 10:53 PM~9819559
> *WHATS GOOD BIG HAPPY, THEY WANT THE DUCE ALREADY I SEE :0
> *


coming soon!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: to a shop near you!! :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 29 2008, 10:49 PM~9819529
> *
> TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS DIDNT LOOSE SHIT...... AS U CAN SEE, THE DEATH WAGON IS HIGHER THAN THE SUBURBALLAC.....U GUYS ARE LUCKY I BLEW A HOSE OR I WOULD OF STAYED DIGGING YOUR ASS OUT ALL NIGHT....WE HOPPED ONCE TONIGHT AND I BROKE U THE FUCK OFF SO SCREAM TEAM AND TEAM DEADS, U CAN ADD ANOHER LOSS TO YOUR LOOSING STREAK IN THE 08'
> *



NICE NOW WHAT HATTERS WE BROKE THEIR ASS OFF AND YOU NO THIS MAN :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 PM~9819529
> *
> TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS DIDNT LOOSE SHIT...... AS U CAN SEE, THE DEATH WAGON IS HIGHER THAN THE SUBURBALLAC.....U GUYS ARE LUCKY I BLEW A HOSE OR I WOULD OF STAYED DIGGING YOUR ASS OUT ALL NIGHT....WE HOPPED ONCE TONIGHT AND I BROKE U THE FUCK OFF SO SCREAM TEAM AND TEAM DEADS, U CAN ADD ANOHER LOSS TO YOUR LOOSING STREAK IN THE 08'
> *


I GOT MORE VIDEOS DO U WANT ME 2 POST THEM IT'S A LOST!!! SONE


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:55 PM~9819577
> *coming soon!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: to a shop near you!! :0  :0
> *


   ready


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:53 PM~9819560
> *i saw 95 stuck :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


YEAH...STUCK.....AS IN WHEN IT BROKE........U DONT SEE THE 100 HERE??

View My Video


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:55 PM~9819577
> *coming soon!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: to a shop near you!! :0  :0
> *


KEEPIN MY EYES PEELED :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:50 PM~9819540
> *was up big killa!!!! :wave:  :wave: too many cry babys in here u know who u are!!!
> *


YES ALL OF U ALLSTARS & HOW HIGH U2


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 11:55 PM~9819575
> *YEAH
> *


i didn't know you were building happys car


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:55 PM~9819574
> *AY SPIKE, THEY CANT FUCK WITH YOU HOMIE.........IF YOU GONNA HOPE AGAINST SORE LOSERS YOU BETTER GET FULL COVERAGE INSURANCE ON YOUR SHIT........ :0  :0  :0
> *


U KNOW SOMEONE :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:56 PM~9819584
> *I GOT MORE VIDEOS DO U WANT ME 2 POST THEM IT'S A LOST!!! SONE
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: AND POST UP THE MALIBU AND YOUR CAR MY BOY :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 10:57 PM~9819591
> *YEAH...STUCK.....AS IN WHEN IT BROKE........U DONT SEE THE 100 HERE??
> 
> View My Video
> *


get a better ruler one that is not broken :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:59 PM~9819604
> *i didn't know you were building happys car
> *


NAW BRO, ROUND 3 WITH SMALL TIRES.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:53 PM~9819556
> *:uh: MAN GIVE IT UP TAKE ONE PUMP OUT  & WILL DO IT AGAIN !!!!! O NO U GUTS MITE GET MAD & LAND ON MY SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUSS IT WAS A ASS WUPING
> *


look at this pussy man up and pullup you talk a good one and call people out and then cry like a bitch about a pump shut your trap if you cant back up what u say fat assbitch


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:53 PM~9819556
> *:uh: MAN GIVE IT UP TAKE ONE PUMP OUT  & WILL DO IT AGAIN !!!!! O NO U GUTS MITE GET MAD & LAND ON MY SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao: I GUSS IT WAS A ASS WUPING
> *


i will show u a real single pump my boys brown cutlass!!!! :0 :0 and ill pot the trunk!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

TAKE THE LOSS ALL STARS........TILL U CAN FUCK WITH 100" PLUS ON THE RULER.................SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!

OH AND I STILL DONT SEE 87Mutt   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 29 2008, 11:01 PM~9819630
> *look at this pussy man up and pullup you talk a good one and call people out and then cry like a bitch about a pump shut your trap if you cant back up what u say fat assbitch
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 29 2008, 11:01 PM~9819630
> *look at this pussy man up and pullup you talk a good one and call people out and then cry like a bitch about a pump shut your trap if you cant back up what u say fat assbitch
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 29 2008, 11:01 PM~9819630
> *look at this pussy man up and pullup you talk a good one and call people out and then cry like a bitch about a pump shut your trap if you cant back up what u say fat assbitch
> *


damn angel is that you


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 12:00 AM~9819613
> *get a better ruler one that is not broken :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I HAD MORE RESPECT FOR YOU HOMEBOY.......BUT I SEE YOUR TRUE COLORS................LETS SEE THE DEUCE HOMEBOY, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOURE READY!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 12:01 AM~9819630
> *look at this pussy man up and pullup you talk a good one and call people out and then cry like a bitch about a pump shut your trap if you cant back up what u say fat assbitch
> *


FUCK U BITCH WHERES YOUR SHIT PULL UP :angry:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 30 2008, 12:03 AM~9819649
> *damn angel is that you
> *


ya it is my boy 87CUTT I CANT POST ON MY NAME GOT POST BANNED


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:52 PM~9819550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SO YOU SAYING YOU CAN BEAT 100"???..........YOU SAID I DID 100......YOU CANT HIT 100 AND COME BACK DOWN LIKE I DID......KEEP IT REAL.......YOU WONT HIT 100 AND COME BACK DOWN ON SUNDAY.......GUARANTEED.........
> *


YEAH I SEEN U DO 100... THE VIDEO SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF SO IF I BEAT U THAT MEANS IM DOING MORE THAN THE SUBURBALLAC


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2008, 12:00 AM~9819617
> *NAW BRO, ROUND 3 WITH SMALL TIRES.
> *


round 3 fuck man what year2010


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:03 PM~9819650
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: I HAD MORE RESPECT FOR YOU HOMEBOY.......BUT I SEE YOUR TRUE COLORS................LETS SEE THE DEUCE HOMEBOY, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOURE READY!!
> *


i got bigger fish to fry then ill see u!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:05 PM~9819662
> *round 3  fuck man what year2010
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

NONE OF THE ALLSTARS OR HOW HIGH HAVE EVER HIT 100" COMING BACK DOWN....IF YOU WANT TO CLAIM YOU HAVE POST IT UP LIKE I DID, OR KICK ROCKS.....ENOUGH SAID..........NOW POST UP OR SHUT UP.........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:04 PM~9819652
> *FUCK U BITCH WHERES YOUR SHIT  PULL UP  :angry:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :barf:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 30 2008, 12:05 AM~9819662
> *round 3  fuck man what year2010
> *


FUNNY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 12:05 AM~9819660
> *ya it is my boy 87CUTT I CANT POST ON MY NAME  GOT POST BANNED
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! EL ***** GOT DAND :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 12:06 AM~9819666
> *i got bigger fish to fry then ill see u!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:56 PM~9819584
> *I GOT MORE VIDEOS DO U WANT ME 2 POST THEM IT'S A LOST!!! SONE
> *


YEAH U GOT MORE VIDEOS BUT THIS ONE VIDEO SHOWS U GETTING BROKE THE FUCK OFF.....AND FOR U SPIKE IVE BEEN DIGGING U OUT FOR YEARS


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:08 PM~9819685
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 12:05 AM~9819661
> *YEAH I SEEN U DO 100... THE VIDEO SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF SO IF I BEAT U THAT MEANS IM DOING MORE THAN THE SUBURBALLAC
> *


WHAT DID YOU BUST ?? A RETURN LINE???..FIX IT.BRING THAT SHIT DOWN..........FUCK IT .WE'LL BE UP THERE TOMORROW WITH THE SAME RULER, LETS SEE IT BEAT 100".........YOU UP FOR IT???.....WE'LL BE THERE EARLY, JUST CHANGE THE HOSE AND HOP YOUR SHIT............


:uh: :uh: :uh: LETS HEAR THE EXCUSES.............


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:07 PM~9819672
> *NONE OF THE ALLSTARS OR HOW HIGH HAVE EVER HIT 100" COMING BACK DOWN....IF YOU WANT TO CLAIM YOU HAVE POST IT UP LIKE I DID, OR KICK ROCKS.....ENOUGH SAID..........NOW POST UP OR SHUT UP.........
> *



MAN THAT VIDEO MADE YOU MAD WHAT A LOSER I TOLD YOU HE HAD A VIDEO OF YOU GETTING BUSTED UP IM OUT BE BACK 1-30-08 :thumbsup:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:08 AM~9819678
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! EL ***** GOT DAND :0
> *


NOW YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN IF THAT WAS REALLY ME, YOU WOULD BE A DAM SNITCH AND ONLY DO 2 YEARS . :thumbsdown: ON DRY SNITCHING AND :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn: FOR BEING ONE!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:08 AM~9819678
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!! EL ***** GOT DAND :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 TRUTH IS OUT!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

IT'S EL *****


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 29 2008, 11:10 PM~9819701
> *NOW YOU SEE WHAT I MEAN IF THAT WAS REALLY ME, YOU WOULD BE A DAM SNITCH AND ONLY DO 2 YEARS . :thumbsdown:  ON DRY SNITCHING AND  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :burn:  FOR BEING ONE!!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

was up maranita i see u!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

SUP NENE......TELL THESE FOOLS WHATS UP!!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:13 PM~9819714
> *was up maranita i see u!!!!
> *


was up baby boy


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 12:08 AM~9819688
> *YEAH U GOT MORE VIDEOS BUT THIS ONE VIDEO SHOWS U GETTING BROKE THE FUCK OFF.....AND FOR U SPIKE IVE BEEN DIGGING U OUT FOR YEARS
> *


SO WHATS UP LITTLE JOHN........YOU FIX THE HOSE AND WELL BE THERE BY NOON.........WITH A RULER :0 :0 :0 LETS SEE IF YOUR DEAD WAGON HITS 100" AND COMES BACK DOWN....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



WE'RE WAITING................DREAM TEAM /TEAM REDS.............


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 12:13 AM~9819714
> *was up maranita i see u!!!!
> *


WHATS UP QUERITOS :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

My Webpage


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:16 PM~9819741
> *WHATS UP QUERITOS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:11 AM~9819704
> *IT'S EL *****
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN OL MAN FOOL FUCK SPIKE YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BE PUT ON PC YOU KNOW THE SAME SHIT YOU WERE IN WHEN YOU WHERE LOCKED UP FOR 2 YEARS :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 12:17 AM~9819750
> *MAN OL MAN FOOL  FUCK SPIKE YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BE PUT ON PC YOU KNOW THE SAME SHIT YOU WERE IN WHEN YOU WHERE LOCKED UP FOR 2 YEARS :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 29 2008, 11:16 PM~9819743
> *My Webpage
> *



LOOK AT THE STUCK FUCKS MAN THEIS GIRLS ARE LOOKING BAD SEE I TOLD YOU VIDEOS DONT LIE YOU GIRLS DO :thumbsdown: AND LOOK WE CAME BACK DOWN AT 104 OR 105 :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 30 2008, 12:16 AM~9819743
> *My Webpage
> *


DEATH WAGON BREAKING THE FUCK OFF THE STUCK FUCK SABURBALAC


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 30 2008, 12:16 AM~9819743
> *My Webpage
> *


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 12:17 AM~9819750
> *MAN OL MAN FOOL  FUCK SPIKE YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BE PUT ON PC YOU KNOW THE SAME SHIT YOU WERE IN WHEN YOU WHERE LOCKED UP FOR 2 YEARS :0  :0
> *


HOW THE FUCK WHERE U DAND IF WE SAW IN HERE :0


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2008, 12:19 AM~9819758
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 30 2008, 12:16 AM~9819743
> *My Webpage
> *


DEATH WAGON BREAKING THE FUCK OFF THE STUCK FUCK SABURBALAC


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 30 2008, 12:16 AM~9819743
> *My Webpage
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 11:47 PM~9819512
> *HOW ABOUT THAT PINK ONE :0
> *


THE ONE THAT CAME OUT ONE FUCKING TIME???.......I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT HOMIE..AN IMPALA....COMING SOON.................


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

wazz up big john damm u took big boy's 5 min of fame and shoved it in his butt cheeks


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 30 2008, 12:16 AM~9819743
> *My Webpage
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Jan 30 2008, 12:25 AM~9819795
> *wazz up big john damm u took big boy's  5 min of fame and shoved it in his butt cheeks
> *


YES SIR YOU KNOW THIS MANNNNNNN


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 12:25 AM~9819793
> *THE ONE THAT CAME OUT ONE FUCKING TIME???.......I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT HOMIE..AN IMPALA....COMING SOON.................
> *


COMING SOON :uh: I DID THAT.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 12:22 AM~9819778
> *DEATH WAGON BREAKING THE FUCK OFF THE STUCK FUCK SABURBALAC
> *


SPIKE GOT YOU ON VIDEO SAYING AND SEEING MY SHIT 100" COMING BACK DOWN IF YOU BEAT ME THEN YOU ARE DOING OVER 100" COMING BACK DOWN......SO ARE YOU READY FOR THE RULER TOMORROW???,,NOON ENOUGH TIME FOR YOU TO FIX A HOSE?? AFTER ALL, YOU ARE A SHOP RIGHT??...........


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:03 PM~9819132
> *YEA YEA YEA THE CAR SUBURBALACK 100" JOHNNIE103" BIG JOHN 104" AND WE WILL BE POSTING THE VIDEO IN 5 MINUTES :0
> *


SO WHERES THE 104"???I STILL DONT SEE IT..... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

TOMORROW LITTLE JOHN???.....WELL GO SEE YOU WITH A RULER......BEAT 100" CAN U DO IT AND COME BACK DOWN?? :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:33 AM~9819838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 12:27 AM~9819806
> *SPIKE GOT YOU ON VIDEO SAYING AND SEEING MY SHIT 100" COMING BACK DOWN IF YOU BEAT ME THEN YOU ARE DOING OVER 100" COMING BACK DOWN......SO ARE YOU READY FOR THE RULER TOMORROW???,,NOON ENOUGH TIME FOR YOU TO FIX A HOSE?? AFTER ALL, YOU ARE A SHOP RIGHT??...........
> *


YA I SAID U DID 100 IM JUST DOING MORE YA IM A SHOP I DO MY OWN SHIT IT DONT TAKE ME THREE WEEKS 2 FIX MY CAR


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 12:36 AM~9819847
> *YA I SAID U DID 100 IM JUST DOING MORE YA IM A SHOP I DO MY OWN SHIT IT DONT TAKE ME THREE WEEKS 2 FIX MY CAR
> *


WELL YOU JUST BUSTED A HOSE SO IM SURE YOULL BE READY BY NOON TO SHOW EVERYBODY THAT YOU CAN DO 100" AND COME BACK DOWN WITH THE DEAD WAGON RIGHT??


AND :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR KEEPING IT REAL :cheesy:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

FUCK IT I'M OUT GOOD NITH LOOSERS & CAMPS :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

YEAH, THATS WHAT I THOUGHT........I GUESS ILL SEE YOU CHUMPS ON SUNDAY :0 :0 :0 :0 

IM OUT!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

HEY SPIKE DON'T COMPARE ME TO A WANKSTA.I'M A REAL GANSTA.AND FUCK TEAM ALL STAR AND HOW LOW.THEY NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF HILLBILLIES THAT LIVE IN THEIR OWN WORLD.CAN'T TAKE A LOSS.THEY SAY THEY WIN EVEN WHEN THEY LOOSE. TEAM BOULEVARD IS COMING BACK!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 30 2008, 12:50 AM~9819883
> *HEY SPIKE DON'T COMPARE ME TO A WANKSTA.I'M A REAL GANSTA.AND FUCK TEAM ALL STAR AND HOW LOW.THEY NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF HILLBILLIES THAT LIVE IN THEIR OWN WORLD.CAN'T TAKE A LOSS.THEY SAY THEY WIN EVEN WHEN THEY LOOSE.  TEAM BOULEVARD IS COMING BACK!
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 11:54 PM~9819889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  HOW CUTE.I WISH WE WERE IN 2300 ILL HAVE HIM WASHING DRAWS.AND MAKING ME SOME SOPAS CARNALITO.


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 30 2008, 12:54 AM~9819889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF MAN THIS FOOL MUST BE ALL ON MY NUT SACK DAME SPIKE POST PICS OF TITTIE SNITCH


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:21 PM~9819770
> *DEATH WAGON BREAKING THE FUCK OFF THE STUCK FUCK SABURBALAC
> *


DEATH WAGON? MORE LIKE A MORTUARY WAGON,GOT A DEAD BODY OVER HERE CAN YOU PICK IT UP?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 01:13 AM~9819715
> *SUP NENE......TELL THESE FOOLS WHATS UP!!
> *


You know what time it is.dinner was good .can't say much last time I posted somthing somebody told me to get out of here cause I didn't have a car.lol :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jan 30 2008, 01:13 AM~9819952
> *You know what time it is.dinner was good .can't say much last time I posted somthing somebody told me to get out of here cause I didn't have a car.lol :biggrin:
> *


and the invation hasnt left the building!!!! so you know what you can do!!!!1 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 30 2008, 12:50 AM~9819883
> *HEY SPIKE DON'T COMPARE ME TO A WANKSTA.I'M A REAL GANSTA.AND FUCK TEAM ALL STAR AND HOW LOW.THEY NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF HILLBILLIES THAT LIVE IN THEIR OWN WORLD.CAN'T TAKE A LOSS.THEY SAY THEY WIN EVEN WHEN THEY LOOSE.  TEAM BOULEVARD IS COMING BACK!
> *


HA BITCH FUCK YOU YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT HIDE BEHIDE A NAME WHEN YOUR MAN ENGOUH 2 CAME OUT AND SAY WHO U ARE THAN TALK SHIT ENTILL THAN SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 01:27 AM~9819999
> *HA BITCH FUCK YOU YOUR A PIECE OF SHIT HIDE BEHIDE A NAME WHEN YOUR MAN ENGOUH 2 CAME OUT AND SAY WHO U ARE THAN TALK SHIT ENTILL THAN SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH
> *


big dogg you know who it is just run up on them when you see em shit i know i am fuck it


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 PM~9819529
> *
> TEAM HOW HIGH / TEAM ALL STARS DIDNT LOOSE SHIT...... AS U CAN SEE, THE DEATH WAGON IS HIGHER THAN THE SUBURBALLAC.....U GUYS ARE LUCKY I BLEW A HOSE OR I WOULD OF STAYED DIGGING YOUR ASS OUT ALL NIGHT....WE HOPPED ONCE TONIGHT AND I BROKE U THE FUCK OFF SO SCREAM TEAM AND TEAM DEADS, U CAN ADD ANOHER LOSS TO YOUR LOOSING STREAK IN THE 08'
> *


oh yeah that wagon took that win


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 01:31 AM~9820012
> *big dogg you know who it is just run up on them when you see em shit i know i am fuck it
> *


YA HIS A FAT FUCKEN BITCH


----------



## CALIRIDEROG (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 01:33 AM~9820017
> *YA HIS A FAT FUCKEN BITCH
> *


dont forget 2 face and a pussy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 29 2008, 11:25 PM~9819793
> *THE ONE THAT CAME OUT ONE FUCKING TIME???.......I GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT HOMIE..AN IMPALA....COMING SOON.................
> *


you doing 100 and u think ur the man i give it to you its all good just dont let it get to your head.... its not going to stay like that eveybody looses sooner or later, :0 :0 after i win ill give u a pair of ostrich shoes so u wont feel bad.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah big boi you did 100 thats cool congrats but its not over yet thats only the begining and allstars dont cry we win some we loose some but we win majority of them


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

whats up ALEX you ready again or what?


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 30 2008, 09:30 AM~9821242
> *whats up ALEX you ready again or what?
> *


OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH YEEAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:41 PM~9818978
> *let's do IT !!!! BRING A SINGEL PUMP  :uh: SO I CAN SHOW U HOW IT'S KID JUST LIKE U R BOY ALEX!!!
> *


HEY BABY NUTS,YOU SAID THAT IN ONE WEEK YOUR CAR WAS GONNA LOOK LIKE IF NOTHING EVER HAPPENNED TO IT.YOU CAME TO MY HOUSE TO PICK UP SOME PARTS SO GET BUSY.

OH YEAH.YOU NEVER BEAT ME,NENE DID.ITS JUST LIKE YOU TOLD ME WHEN YOU WERE BUILDING YOUR CAR,AS LONG AS I HIT 80" I'LL BE COOL WITH THAT.BUT THE ONLY THING I'M SCARED OF IS HITTING MY OWN SWITCH :uh: .
STOP GIVING OTHER PEOPLE THE GLORY :uh:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 30 2008, 10:22 AM~9821536
> *HEY BABY NUTS,YOU SAID THAT IN ONE WEEK YOUR CAR WAS GONNA LOOK LIKE IF NOTHING EVER HAPPENNED TO IT.YOU CAME TO MY HOUSE TO PICK UP SOME PARTS SO GET BUSY.
> 
> OH YEAH.YOU NEVER BEAT ME,NENE DID.ITS JUST LIKE YOU TOLD ME WHEN YOU WERE BUILDING YOUR CAR,AS LONG AS I HIT 80" I'LL BE COOL WITH THAT.BUT THE ONLY THING I'M SCARED OF IS HITTING MY OWN SWITCH :uh: .
> ...


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 30 2008, 09:22 AM~9821536
> *HEY BABY NUTS,YOU SAID THAT IN ONE WEEK YOUR CAR WAS GONNA LOOK LIKE IF NOTHING EVER HAPPENNED TO IT.YOU CAME TO MY HOUSE TO PICK UP SOME PARTS SO GET BUSY.
> 
> OH YEAH.YOU NEVER BEAT ME,NENE DID.ITS JUST LIKE YOU TOLD ME WHEN YOU WERE BUILDING YOUR CAR,AS LONG AS I HIT 80" I'LL BE COOL WITH THAT.BUT THE ONLY THING I'M SCARED OF IS HITTING MY OWN SWITCH :uh: .
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:  :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

Like sand through an hour glass.

And these are the days of our lives!!


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

Like sand through an hour glass.

And these are the days of our lives!!


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

Like sand through an hour glass.

And these are the days of our lives!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 30 2008, 09:28 AM~9821234
> *yeah big boi you did 100 thats cool congrats but its not over yet thats only the begining and allstars dont cry we win some we loose some but we win majority of them
> *


u guys think 100+ is alot ????? i got more toys with bigger inches....don't forget,1 caddy against all team *** stars.....


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 06:13 AM~9820331
> *you doing 100 and u think ur the man i give it to you its all good just dont let it get to your head.... its not going to stay like that eveybody looses sooner or later, :0  :0 after i win ill give u a pair of ostrich shoes so u wont  feel bad.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*I GOT SUM BIG FEET PRETTY BIG SHOES TO FILL 13'S OSTRICH IS GOING TO BE SPECIAL ORDER*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 04:53 PM~9825192
> *I GOT SUM BIG FEET PRETTY BIG SHOES TO FILL 13'S OSTRICH IS GOING TO BE SPECIAL ORDER
> *


i got them dont even trip!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 04:05 PM~9824731
> *u guys think  100+ is alot ????? i got more toys with bigger inches....don't forget,1 caddy against all team *** stars.....
> *



more toys my ass you have 1 truck that does 100" and thats it what a asshole :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP MY BOYS I SEE BIG JHON GOT THAT ASS LAST NIGHT THAT`S RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 10:36 PM~9826830
> *WHATS UP MY BOYS I SEE BIG JHON GOT THAT ASS LAST NIGHT THAT`S RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no john got hit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 30 2008, 09:34 PM~9827467
> *no john got hit!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT RIGHT BUT MY BOY STILL GOT THAT ASS :biggrin:WHATS UP WITH YOU


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

WHAT UP MY BOY BIG JHON I SEE YOU GOT THAT ASS ONCE AGEN MAN THEY JUST DONT GET THE POINT MAN IT`S TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS CAN`T NO ONE SEE USE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 30 2008, 09:34 PM~9827467
> *no john got hit!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO,,, BIG JOHN WAS DOING THE HITTIN,,, U KNOW THAT BTHANGS,,, U CAN CALL IT A ICE CREAM TRUCK OR U CAN CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT EITHER WAY ITS STILL A G-BODY,,,[/


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:37 PM~9828575
> *WHAT UP MY  BOY BIG JHON I SEE YOU GOT THAT ASS ONCE AGEN MAN THEY JUST DONT GET THE POINT MAN IT`S TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS CAN`T NO ONE SEE USE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 DO U MEAN BIG JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:45 PM~9828642
> *NO,,, BIG JOHN WAS DOING THE HITTIN,,, U KNOW THAT BTHANGS,,, U CAN CALL IT A ICE CREAM TRUCK OR U CAN CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT EITHER WAY ITS STILL A G-BODY,,,[/
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS RIGHT


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:48 PM~9828672
> *DO U MEAN BIG JOHN :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: O WELL BIG JHON BIG JOHN ITS STILL HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:45 PM~9828642
> *YOU DIDNT HIT SHIT BUT YOUR WAY BACK ON THE 14 WITH A FROWN ON YOUR FACE*


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:52 PM~9828706
> *YOU DIDNT HIT SHIT BUT YOUR WAY BACK ON THE 14 WITH A FROWN ON YOUR FACE
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: THAT WAS SPIKE NOT MY BOY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:52 PM~9828706
> *THERE WAS NO FROWN ON MY FACE WHEN I WAS DIGGING U OUT*


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 07:36 PM~9826830
> *WHATS UP MY BOYS I SEE BIG JHON GOT THAT ASS LAST NIGHT THAT`S RIGHT MY BOYS TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Did you think ,just because you change your name it was going to make you smarter than a 5th grader?


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:54 PM~9828721
> *THERE WAS NO FROWN ON MY FACE WHEN I WAS DIGGING U OUT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS RIGHT MY BOY THEY CANT TAKE A LOST SO THEY GOT TO :tears: :tears: :tears: WHY I DONT NO WE ARE JUST HAVEING FUN


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:54 PM~9828721
> *THERE WAS NO FROWN ON MY FACE WHEN I WAS DIGGING U OUT
> *


OOOOOOHHHHHH EL NEGROOOOOO IIIIII SEEEEEEE UUUUUUUUU :scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:54 PM~9828721
> *THE ONLY THING THAT WAS GETTING DUG OUT WAS TEAM CASTAWAYS!!!!! SO HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO FIX A HOSE??????? JUST LIKE I THOUGHT SOMEBODY IS SCARED OF A RULER OR YOU NEED TO WORK ON YOUR LOCK UP???? BRING IT TO REDS IM SURE WE CAN FIX YOUR PROBLEM!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 30 2008, 11:56 PM~9828734
> *Did you think ,just because you change your name it was going to make you smarter than a 5th grader?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 30 2008, 11:56 PM~9828734
> *Did you think ,just because you change your name it was going to make you smarter than a 5th grader?
> *


NO BUT I DONT NEED TO HIDE LIKE YOU ELOGNEGRO SO I SEE YOU STILL GETING EVERYONE MAD THATS COOL BUT I ANT GOT TIME FOR YOUR BULL SHIT SO LATE


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:59 PM~9828756
> *THE ONLY THING THAT WAS GETTING DUG OUT WAS TEAM CASTAWAYS!!!!! SO HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO FIX A HOSE??????? JUST LIKE I THOUGHT SOMEBODY IS SCARED OF A RULER OR YOU NEED TO WORK ON YOUR LOCK UP???? BRING IT TO REDS IM SURE WE CAN FIX YOUR PROBLEM!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN U NEED REAL POWER, I DO WITH 2 PUMPS THAT U DO WITH 4 PUMPS, CUZ UR SUBURBALLAC IS WEAK AS A BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP HAPPY :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:03 PM~9828780
> *WHATS UP HAPPY :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :around: :around:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 11:59 PM~9828759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O YA MY BOY YOU GOT YOUR GIRL SPEELING EVERYTHING FOR YOU HA YOU ANT THAT FAR FROM ME YOUR IN THE 6GR MY BOY AND AM IN THE 5 ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 31 2008, 12:02 AM~9828777
> *WHEN U NEED REAL POWER, I DO WITH 2 PUMPS THAT U DO WITH 4 PUMPS, CUZ UR SUBURBALLAC IS WEAK AS A BITCH :biggrin:
> *


*HERE WE GO!!!! WHAT MORE YOU DO NEED I POPED MY TRUNK TO SHOW YALL!!!!!! AND IF IT'S SO WEAK WHY DID IT CLIMB HIGHER THAN THE 87 NOMAD!!!! *:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2008, 12:04 AM~9828791
> *:wave:  :wave:  :around:  :around:
> *


WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU MY BOY


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 30 2008, 10:58 PM~9828748
> *OOOOOOHHHHHH EL NEGROOOOOO IIIIII  SEEEEEEE UUUUUUUUU :scrutinize:
> *


I see you too.Team Boulevard is coming back I hope you'll be ready for some real inches.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:06 PM~9828807
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU MY BOY
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 31 2008, 12:02 AM~9828777
> *WHEN U NEED REAL POWER, I DO WITH 2 PUMPS THAT U DO WITH 4 PUMPS, CUZ UR SUBURBALLAC IS WEAK AS A BITCH :biggrin:
> *


*10 STACKS I ONLY GOT 2 TO THE NOSE*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:08 PM~9828827
> *10 STACKS OF GATOR OR OSTRICH!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*IM OUT HATERS IT'S PAST MY BEDTIME GOT TO GET UP EARLY 1:00 PM*


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 02:08 AM~9828827
> *10 STACKS I ONLY GOT 2 TO THE NOSE
> *


oh my


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9828770
> *NO BUT I DONT NEED TO HIDE LIKE YOU ELOGNEGRO SO I SEE YOU STILL GETING EVERYONE MAD THATS COOL BUT I ANT GOT TIME FOR YOUR BULL SHIT SO LATE
> *


I don't hide homie I am what I am.and no I don't like to get everyone mad.you guys get me mad cause you can't never take a loss.


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 12:08 AM~9828827
> *10 STACKS I ONLY GOT 2 TO THE NOSE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 31 2008, 12:13 AM~9828868
> *I don't hide homie I am what I am.and no I don't like to get everyone mad.you guys get me mad cause you can't never take a loss.
> *


YES WE CAN A LOST IS A LOST WE JUST COME BACK ANT THAT WHAT U WOULD DO


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

WHATS UP MY BOY CHIPPER D :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:08 PM~9828827



10 stacks my ass. If you had 10 stacks you would've bought 10 burgers, 15 burritos, 13 tacos, and 2000 taquito's. Get off the web hattin. We busted yo ass, now let's get off the past - FAT ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 30 2008, 11:06 PM~9828804



Yeah you popped your trunk, and all I saw was 4 weak ass pumps and a whole lot of junk. Nice try fat guy.... :0 </span>


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:27 AM~9828963
> *10 stacks my ass. If you had 10 stacks you would've bought 10 burgers, 15 burritos, 13 tacos, and 2000 taquito's. Get off the web hattin. We busted yo ass, now let's get off the past - FAT ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:28 AM~9828969
> *Yeah you popped your trunk, and all I saw was 4 weak ass pumps and a whole lot of junk. Nice try fat guy.... :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:22 PM~9828936
> *WHATS UP MY BOY CHIPPER D :wave:  :wave:
> *



Not shit. Did you check out the other topic "who do you think won the hop"?? Looks like Team All Stars and How High is on the top, and you know this maaaannn.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh shit - I see Big Rich...now where is Smiley?? Seen one - seen them all. Now why don't ya'll come down and let the All Stars and How High give you one big fall


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:30 AM~9828981
> *Not shit. Did you check out the other topic "who do you think won the hop"?? Looks like Team All Stars and How High is on the top, and you know this maaaannn. [/size][/color]
> *


YUP TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS GOT THAT BUT YOU NO HOW THEY GET MY BOY JUST LIKE TEAM LOCOS SO YOU NO WHATS UP WITH THEM MY BOY


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:33 AM~9828998
> *Oh shit - I see Big Rich...now where is Smiley?? Seen one - seen them all. Now why don't ya'll come down and let the All Stars and How High give you one big fall
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 30 2008, 11:33 PM~9828998
> *Oh shit - I see Big Rich...now where is Smiley?? Seen one - seen them all. Now why don't ya'll come down and let the All Stars and How High give you one big fall
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

CHIPPER D WHAT THEY ALL GOT OFF PAG WHAT HAPPEND TO THEM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2008, 12:39 AM~9829033
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


WHATS UP MY BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:40 PM~9829042
> *WHATS UP MY BOY :wave:  :wave:
> *


que pasa cabron :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2008, 12:41 AM~9829046
> *que pasa cabron :cheesy:
> *


YOU NO JUST AT THE PAD AND YOU HOW ARE THINGS GOING FOR YOU MY BOY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: just wlorking on the ride my boy :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2008, 12:45 AM~9829078
> *:cheesy: just wlorking on the ride my boy :cheesy:
> *


HOW IS THAT COMEING ALONG AM DOING MY CAR OVER TO MY BOY THAT WAY IT LOOKS GOOD AND ALL RIDE IN IT AND CLEAN SO AM GOING TO GET SOMETHING ELES TO HOPP MY BOY SOON


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Jan 30 2008, 11:55 PM~9829166
> *HOW IS THAT COMEING ALONG AM DOING MY CAR OVER TO MY BOY THAT WAY IT LOOKS GOOD AND ALL RIDE IN IT AND CLEAN SO AM GOING TO GET SOMETHING ELES TO HOPP MY BOY SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2008, 01:00 AM~9829195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU WHAST UP MY BOY ONE MORE TIME


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you smarter than a 5 gader?how do you spell MY BOY? AND ILL BET SOMEONE IS STILL GOING TO GET IT WRONG.LOL


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 12:59 AM~9828756
> *THEY DONT LIKE YOU AT REDS MY BOY JESSE GOT A VOICE MAIL THAT TALKS BAD ABOUT YOU OVERTHER</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 08:31 AM~9830657
> *<span style='color:red'>ddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:37 AM~9830702
> *ddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!                        :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2..................... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 09:31 AM~9830657
> *THEY DONT LIKE YOU AT REDS MY BOY JESSE GOT A VOICE MAIL THAT TALKS BAD ABOUT YOU OVERTHER
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

:0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 08:31 AM~9830657
> *THEY DONT LIKE YOU AT REDS MY BOY JESSE GOT A VOICE MAIL THAT TALKS BAD ABOUT YOU OVERTHER
> *


falling stars now playing :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:27 AM~9828963
> *10 stacks my ass. If you had 10 stacks you would've bought 10 burgers, 15 burritos, 13 tacos, and 2000 taquito's. Get off the web hattin. We busted yo ass, now let's get off the past - FAT ASS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


*DID U JUST PLACE AN ORDER FOR TEAM NO STARS???? MY BOY NENE SAID HE HAD LUNCH!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 31 2008, 12:28 AM~9828969
> *Yeah you popped your trunk, and all I saw was 4 weak ass pumps and a whole lot of junk. Nice try fat guy.... :0 [/size][/color]
> *


*MY PUMPS ARE IN THE TRUNK WERER THEY BELONG NOT IN THE BACK SEAT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 12:09 PM~9832406
> *MY PUMPS ARE IN THE TRUNK WERER THEY BELONG NOT IN THE BACK SEAT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 09:31 AM~9830657
> *<span style='color:red'>THATS COOL! THEY DONT LIKE ME OR TALK BAD ABOUT ME BUT MY CAR STILL GETS WORKED ON*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 01:34 PM~9833042
> *THATS COOL! THEY DONT LIKE ME OR TALK BAD ABOUT ME BUT MY CAR STILL GETS WORKED ON
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

WATTS UP MISTER X :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 09:31 AM~9830657
> *THEY DONT LIKE YOU AT REDS MY BOY JESSE GOT A VOICE MAIL THAT TALKS BAD ABOUT YOU OVERTHER</span>
> *



*TELL YOUR BOY JESSIE TO STICK TO G BODY'S CUZZ CADILLAC'S ARE FOR BIG BOI'S
<span style=\'color:red\'>"AMBER ALERT CALLING OUT ANY CADILLACS OR ANYBODY DOING OVER 100"**
IM THE KING OF CADILLAC'S*


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Jan 31 2008, 06:30 PM~9834482
> *TELL YOUR BOY JESSIE TO STICK TO G BODY'S CUZZ CADILLAC'S ARE FOR BIG BOI'S
> "AMBER ALERT CALLING OUT ANY CADILLACS OR ANYBODY DOING OVER 100"
> IM THE KING OF CADILLAC'S
> *


RELAX MARY KAY


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT IT DO MY BOY TEAM ALL STAR UP IN THIS JOINT WHAT IT DO BIG M RAY


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jan 29 2008, 11:41 PM~9819459
> *90" JUST LIKE YOU ON NEW YEARS A LOCK UP 2 DO 1000" AND HIT MAYBE 88" :thumbsdown: IM NOT EVEN GOING 2 REPLY 2 YOUR CHIPPEN ASS NO MORE YOUR A AZ CHIPPER THAT FELL OF SO SAY WHAT YOU WANT  [/size][/color]:0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :rofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 29 2008, 11:45 PM~9819490
> *ask john if can stop sucking his balls long enough to hop spikes car on the stick or maybe john will hitit while you keep sucking  :biggrin:
> *


 MY BOY DENA4LFE TED ALREADY BROKE THAT FATASS FOOL :biggrin: OFF BUT IF HE WANT IT AGAIN THEN TEAM ALLSTARS WILL GIVE HIM SOME FAT BOY :yes: :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6treyallday_@Jan 30 2008, 12:17 AM~9819750
> *MAN OL MAN FOOL  FUCK SPIKE YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BE PUT ON PC YOU KNOW THE SAME SHIT YOU WERE IN WHEN YOU WHERE LOCKED UP FOR 2 YEARS :0  :0
> *



FUCK FATBOY YOU PC UP THATS REAL BITCH SHIT WE DONT LIVE LIKE THAT BLOOD


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 31 2008, 12:07 AM~9828815
> *I see you too.Team Boulevard is coming back I hope you'll be ready for some real inches.
> *


 WHO IS THIS CLOWN ASS DUDE TEAM BOULEVARD IS COMING BACK WHEN :loco: :werd: YOU TALKING ABOUT REAL INCHES 47 INCHES IS NOT REAL INCHES :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :banghead:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 1 2008, 02:53 PM~9842973
> *MY BOY DENA4LFE TED ALREADY BROKE THAT FATASS FOOL :biggrin:  OFF BUT IF HE WANT IT AGAIN THEN TEAM ALLSTARS WILL GIVE HIM SOME FAT BOY :yes:  :yes:
> *


shit lets do it & this time will be on the stick & u what some 2 pull up !!!!!


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 1 2008, 03:18 PM~9843111
> *FUCK FATBOY YOU PC UP THATS REAL BITCH SHIT WE DONT LIVE LIKE THAT BLOOD
> *


well I BET HALF OF U DON'T EVEN NOW WHAT A YARD LOOKS LIKE A U WOLF ALL THAT SHIT LIKE U DON SOME REAL TIME IN A PIN !!!!! SO ALL U HWO TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABUT SNITCHING IF U HAVE DON THE TIME U NOW U DON'T LABEL A MOTHERFUCKER UN LESS U GOT PAPER WORK !!!!!!!!!!! SO ASK ABUT ME I WOULDENT BE IN THE STREETS DOING WHAT THE FUCK I WANT!!!!!!!! BESIDES I'M IN THE SAME CITY I STARTED IN !!!! BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 07:53 PM~9835862
> *RELAX MARY KAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2008, 05:40 PM~9844110
> *well I BET HALF OF U DON'T EVEN NOW WHAT A YARD LOOKS LIKE  A U WOLF ALL THAT SHIT LIKE U DON SOME REAL TIME  IN A PIN !!!!! SO ALL U HWO TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABUT SNITCHING  IF U HAVE DON THE TIME U NOW U DON'T LABEL A MOTHERFUCKER  UN LESS U GOT PAPER WORK !!!!!!!!!!!  SO ASK ABUT ME I WOULDENT BE IN THE STREETS  DOING WHAT THE FUCK I WANT!!!!!!!!  BESIDES I'M IN THE SAME CITY I STARTED  IN !!!! BITCHES :biggrin:
> *


WITH A DIFFERENT NAME... :biggrin: WHAT UP LITTLE NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Feb 1 2008, 05:11 PM~9844382
> *WITH A DIFFERENT NAME... :biggrin:  WHAT UP LITTLE NUTS :biggrin:
> *


ya se las vistes :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMRAY (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Jan 31 2008, 11:23 PM~9838436
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHAT IT DO MY BOY TEAM ALL STAR UP IN THIS JOINT WHAT IT DO BIG M RAY
> *


YOU NO JUST LOOKING AT THIS BULL SHIT MY BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGMRAY_@Feb 1 2008, 06:33 PM~9845056
> *YOU NO JUST LOOKING AT THIS BULL SHIT MY BOY :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2008, 06:40 PM~9844110
> *WELL,I BET HALF OF YOU DON'T EVEN NOW WHAT A YARD LOOKS LIKE !!!  YOU  ALL WOOF THAT SHIT LIKE YOU DONE SOME REAL TIME  IN A PEN !!!!! SO, ALL YOU KNOW HOW IS, TO TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT SNITCHING .  IF YOU HAVE DONE THE TIME, YOU KNOW YOU DON'T LABEL A MOTHERFUCKER,  UNLESS YOU GOT PAPER WORK !!!!!!!!!!!  SO ASK ABOUT ME, I WOULDN'T BE IN THE STREETS  DOING WHAT THE FUCK I WANT!!!!!!!!  BESIDES I'M IN THE SAME CITY I STARTED  IN !!!! BITCHES :biggrin:
> *


just help'in you out spike, This is how it should've read... :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 1 2008, 05:40 PM~9844110
> *well I BET HALF OF U DON'T EVEN NOW WHAT A YARD LOOKS LIKE  A U WOLF ALL THAT SHIT LIKE U DON SOME REAL TIME  IN A PIN !!!!! SO ALL U HWO TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABUT SNITCHING  IF U HAVE DON THE TIME U NOW U DON'T LABEL A MOTHERFUCKER  UN LESS U GOT PAPER WORK !!!!!!!!!!!  SO ASK ABUT ME I WOULDENT BE IN THE STREETS  DOING WHAT THE FUCK I WANT!!!!!!!!  BESIDES I'M IN THE SAME CITY I STARTED  IN !!!! BITCHES :biggrin:
> *



YOUR RITE SON I NEVER WALKED THE YARD BUT WERE IAM FROM IF SOME ONE SAYS YOU PC UP OR ON PAPER WORK AND YOU DONT CLEAR THAT SHIT UP THEN ITS ALL BAD THATS ALL I KNOW NOT SAYING YOUR ON PAPER WORK JUST SAYING CLEAR SHIT UP CAUSE IF A ***** POST SOME SHIT LIKE THAT AND YOU DONT SAY SHIT IT MAKES YOU LOOK BAD :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 2 2008, 04:36 PM~9850478
> *YOUR RITE SON I NEVER WALKED THE YARD BUT WERE IAM FROM IF SOME ONE SAYS YOU PC UP OR ON PAPER WORK AND YOU DONT CLEAR THAT SHIT UP THEN ITS ALL BAD THATS ALL I KNOW NOT SAYING YOUR ON PAPER WORK JUST SAYING CLEAR SHIT UP CAUSE IF A ***** POST SOME SHIT LIKE THAT AND YOU DONT SAY SHIT IT MAKES YOU LOOK BAD  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Man Its Cold In Arizona :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 3 2008, 12:19 AM~9853315
> *Man Its Cold In Arizona  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


so what fat fuck :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 3 2008, 09:53 AM~9854590
> *so what fat fuck  :0
> *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 3 2008, 10:53 AM~9854590
> *so what fat fuck  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

STICK DUCE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THAT BODY


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

STICK DUCE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THAT BODY


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 3 2008, 11:54 AM~9854957
> *STICK DUCE WHAT HAPPEN WITH THAT BODY
> *


KILL IT SLOW BOB U AIN'T TRYING TO RIDE YOUR LOW RIDE IN DREAM ARE OVER LET ME GET THAT FRAME SO I CAN PUT IT IN THE AIR


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9857821
> *KILL IT SLOW BOB U AIN'T TRYING TO RIDE YOUR LOW RIDE IN DREAM ARE OVER LET ME GET THAT FRAME SO I CAN PUT IT IN THE AIR
> *



YOU CRAZY FOOL I NEED A BODY SO I CAN PUT THAT SHIT IN THE AIR YOUR SEE SON :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9857821
> *KILL IT SLOW BOB U AIN'T TRYING TO RIDE YOUR LOW RIDE IN DREAM ARE OVER LET ME GET THAT FRAME SO I CAN PUT IT IN THE AIR
> *



 YOU CRAZY FOOL I NEED A BODY SO I CAN PUT THAT SHIT IN THE AIR YOU WILL SEE SON :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9857821
> *KILL IT SLOW BOB U AIN'T TRYING TO RIDE YOUR LOW RIDE IN DREAM ARE OVER LET ME GET THAT FRAME SO I CAN PUT IT IN THE AIR
> *



 YOU CRAZY FOOL I NEED A BODY SO I CAN PUT THAT SHIT IN THE AIR YOU WILL SEE SON :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 09:22 PM~9818786
> *
> *


I seen 105" on the 4th lick watch the fisrt clip count the lines 4 lines of tape 4 lick botttom video tire was at or about the 3rd line which is 105


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 3 2008, 03:19 AM~9853315
> *Man Its Cold In Arizona  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



Ive never heard that before :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 4 2008, 01:05 AM~9859838
> *I seen 105" on the 4th lick watch the fisrt clip count the lines 4 lines of tape 4 lick botttom video tire was at or about the 3rd line which is 105
> *


man i conducted an investigation an man it sure looks pretty close to 105 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 4 2008, 11:06 AM~9861488
> *man i conducted an investigation an man it sure  looks pretty close to 105 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DO YOU THINK SO


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHAT WE NEED TO KNOW IS ...............100".BELOW THE TAPE, ON TOP OF THE TAPE, OR RIGHT IN THE CENTER...BECAUSE THE TAPE MARKED WITH THE INCHES IS 1" TAPE..................SO U CAN GAIN OR LOSE AN INCH.......


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 4 2008, 01:33 AM~9859713
> *YOU CRAZY FOOL I NEED A BODY SO I CAN PUT THAT SHIT IN THE AIR YOUR SEE SON :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ITS GOING TO BE BUILD BY D&J HYDRAULICS LIKE MY LAC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

GARCIA CUSTOMS i see u :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 4 2008, 07:53 PM~9865369
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS i see u  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


THATS CUZ HE'S A PIG!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2008, 04:44 PM~9864343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY CAR WILL BE THEIR SO HAVE YOUR MONEY OLD MAN AND SO WILL THE KING OF SANTA ANA MIKE D  :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Feb 4 2008, 02:53 PM~9863407
> *ITS GOING TO BE BUILD BY D&J HYDRAULICS LIKE MY LAC
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 29 2008, 10:22 PM~9818786
> *
> *


lots of cars can hop high with big ass tires too and what junkyard you get that at ive been loooking for a coupe for a minute


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwPSoqOP-Hk


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 4 2008, 09:01 PM~9866070
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwPSoqOP-Hk
> *


hahaha sticker


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 4 2008, 12:05 AM~9859838
> *I seen 105" on the 4th lick watch the fisrt clip count the lines 4 lines of tape 4 lick botttom video tire was at or about the 3rd line which is 105
> *


REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gmorg_@Feb 4 2008, 07:53 PM~9865369
> *GARCIA CUSTOMS i see u  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 WHAT UP FOOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Feb 4 2008, 03:53 PM~9863407
> *ITS GOING TO BE BUILD BY D&J HYDRAULICS LIKE MY LAC
> *



YES IT IS IF I CAN GET A BODY


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 4 2008, 08:45 PM~9865905
> *MY CAR WILL BE THEIR SO HAVE YOUR MONEY OLD MAN AND SO WILL THE KING OF SANTA ANA MIKE D [/size][/color] :0
> *



D WHY YOU GOING TO BREAK OLD MAN OFF


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Feb 4 2008, 10:33 PM~9866427
> *D WHY YOU GOING TO BREAK OLD MAN OFF
> *


TTT CAUSE THIS SHIT IS FUNNY


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*WHAT HAPPEN TO HOW HEAVY HYDRAULICS DID THEY FALL OFF THE MAP???????? OR YOU STILL TRYING TO GIVE THE NOMAD CPR AFTER I PUT IT 2 SLEEP!!!!!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 12 2008, 04:57 PM~9926427
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO HOW HEAVY HYDRAULICS DID THEY FALL OFF THE MAP???????? OR YOU STILL TRYING TO GIVE THE NOMAD CPR AFTER I PUT IT 2 SLEEP!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn homie you still celebrating get over it seems like this is the first time you won


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 12 2008, 05:49 PM~9926853
> *damn homie you still celebrating get over it seems like this is the first time you won
> *


*ITS NOT THE FIRST TIME AND IT DAM SURE WONT BE THE LAST TIME CHIPPER!!!!!!!*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Feb 12 2008, 05:52 PM~9926882
> *ITS NOT THE FIRST TIME AND IT DAM SURE WONT BE THE LAST TIME CHIPPER!!!!!!!
> *


 true that but i got a win on that one all ready you broke i left bumper checking cry about what you want i still hit the bumper before i went home


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

can you see me?


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 12 2008, 05:54 PM~9926907
> *true that but i got a win on that one all ready KEYWORD IS I BROKE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*HERES ONE FROM BIG FISH HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY IT!!!!!!*
CLICK HERE 4 THE TRUTH!!!!!!!
1 MORE!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

COUNT INCHES


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

there u go.............


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 17 2008, 07:41 AM~9962292
> *
> 
> 
> ...













hahaha :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 20 2008, 05:00 PM~9989263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 20 2008, 05:00 PM~9989263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 20 2008, 07:00 PM~9989263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Jan 31 2008, 08:31 AM~9830657
> *THEY DONT LIKE YOU AT REDS MY BOY JESSE GOT A VOICE MAIL THAT TALKS BAD ABOUT YOU OVERTHER
> *


 :0


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Jan 30 2008, 11:07 PM~9828815
> *I see you too.Team Boulevard is coming back I hope you'll be ready for some real inches.
> *


fatass said "coming"back :roflmao: scrub your head i cant see the tattoo


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

ALL THIES OLD ASS PIC THAT WAS THE PAST BIG TOY #1 YOU AINT SHIT WITH OUT REDS AND YOU NO THAT AND BIG GAL GO SUCK BALLS OLD MAN AND IF YOU WANT SOME LETS US NO AND WE WILL BRAKE YOU GIRLS OFF  :0


----------



## lead&solidbars (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jun 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10781966
> *ALL THIES OLD ASS PIC THAT WAS THE PAST BIG TOY #1 YOU AINT SHIT WITH OUT REDS AND YOU NO THAT AND BIG GAL GO SUCK BALLS OLD MAN AND IF YOU WANT SOME LETS US NO AND WE WILL BRAKE YOU GIRLS OFF  :0
> *


ohh shit let me get my pom poms :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i am comming 4 all u hatters so get ur batterys hot







batterys hot;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

a u fucken dick :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jun 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10781966
> *<span style='color:red'>FUCK REDS!!!!!! 4TH OF JULY ALLSTAR KILLER WILL BE LOOSE AND IF REDS WANTS SUM THEY KNOW WHATS UP. WHAT GOES UP,MUST COME DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

